# Booger or brownie?



## DT4EMS (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, so it's not EMS related............. it is a clip of Hunter with something on his nose. 

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=45702144


----------



## csly27 (Nov 2, 2008)

lol, thats funny gotta love kids


----------

